# Lathe light



## alamocdc (Oct 10, 2006)

Okay, I had a few requests for how I have a light setup on my Delta midi so here goes. It uses a low watt bulb, and has a flexible "shaft" (for lack of a better word). I have one just like it set up on my DP.





I have no idea where to find lamps like this. I was fortunate enough to pick these two up at an estate auction. Just $5 for a box full of stuff that included three lamps, a power strip and a chatter tool, among others.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 10, 2006)

Great idea, Billy.  I really like the way it lights up all the wood shavings! []


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 10, 2006)

I picked up some pretty cheap lamps with magnetic bases & a goose neck at Harbour Frieght, I bet they were less than 10 bucks.
I use one on the headstock on my mini and one on the tail stock on my Nova, they work great and very solid.


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />I picked up some pretty cheap lamps with magnetic bases & a goose neck at Harbour Frieght, I bet they were less than 10 bucks.
> I use one on the headstock on my mini and one on the tail stock on my Nova, they work great and very solid.



I have the same lamp and they work great,[8D]


----------



## johncrane (Oct 10, 2006)

WHAT Chuck is that Bill[?]


----------



## TBone (Oct 10, 2006)

I found an old clamp-on desk lamp.  Base was a piece of plastic with hole drilled in it and a clamp.  Base was lost so I drilled a hole in a scrap of wood and dropped it in and clamped it to the table.  Lamp extends any where I need it.


----------



## bjackman (Oct 10, 2006)

JC,
It's the Beall collet chuck.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Great idea, Billy.  I really like the way it lights up all the wood shavings! []



Yep, it let's me see them better for clean up. You shoulda seen it last night! I had PR ribbons everywhere (in fact, you can still see a few I missed).

Bill is right, John, it's a Beall... and I can't believe it took me so long to order one. I love it and use it several times a week.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Bill l would'nt mind one'would sure make life easier[]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 13, 2006)

I had one of those old desk lamp attached to my Jet mini... kept getting in the way, so I removed it and put a spot light on the rafter overhead.. shines down on the lathe.. only problem, it does get to be warm sometimes..


----------



## woodwish (Oct 14, 2006)

I have always hated the shadows caused by incadescent bulbs, and the heat.  My big lather has 4 -4' flourescents on the bottom of a shelf about 7' from the floor.  This provides plenty of light, little heat, and no shadows to speak of.


----------



## samuel07 (Oct 14, 2006)

With the eye sight going south I was thinking of getting one of the desk lamps with the magnifiying lense. Anyone ever try one of those?
Right now I just use a cheap desk lamp with a 60W. incandescent.


----------



## turned_for_good (Oct 15, 2006)

Samuel, I dont think that the lamp/magnifier would work if you plan on turning using the magnifying glass.  There would be a lot of distortion when using it like that.  I have two of them and I love them.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Oct 15, 2006)

I have one of those lamps and use the magnifying part to look for scratches etc. Like turned_for_good said there's too much distortion to use it while turning.


----------



## dozer (Oct 15, 2006)

I just use a 48" florecent 2 tube light fixture from Lowes. They sell them for $7.97 doesn't include the bulbs, Also Home Depot has them for the same price.


----------



## Chuck B (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dozer_
> <br />I just use a 48" florecent 2 tube light fixture from Lowes. They sell them for $7.97 doesn't include the bulbs, Also Home Depot has them for the same price.



I use exactly the same thing. Works great lots of light.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 18, 2006)

Samuel,
I agree with the posts above, there is some distortion looking through the magnifier... plus your are right over the light bulb and gets hot... I had trouble with depth perception too..  I moved the lamp and use the overhead spot right onto my lathe... I keep a glass from another lamp that fell apart to look for scratches and fit to the bushings ...


----------

